# Adopting an older cat.



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have been asked to take care of a fifteen year old cat as its owner is going into long term care and is now unable to care for him. We already own two raggies aged two and one. What would be the best way to make sure they can all live harmoniously. Any help would be lovely.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would introduce them very very slowly.
When you take on the older cat I would get a spare room made up for him.
Everything to make him comfortable and at ease.
I would keep him in there for a few days and then i would pop him into another room while the two raggies can go into his room for a good sniff round. That way they will know that there is a new comer.
After a few days I would show the raggies the older cat. I would put him in a pet carrier and pop him in the same room for a few minutes.
I would do this for a few days. If there is not much hissing or growling then i would leave it longer each time.
After those few days you could then bring him down and then open the pet carrier door so if he wants he can have a little walk around. All the time keep an eye on the them all. After a few minutes pop him back in the carrier and take back to his room.
I know it takes time but if you do this slowly then i think it is better.
I have done this.
2 years ago I introduced an 11 month old to two 15 years olds and last year I introduces a 5 month old to a 16 year old and a nearly 3 year old and it has worked both times.

After about 2 weeks they should be ok together when you are around.
I would still make sure he has his own room and his meals on his own for a while longer as he is quite old and would proably like a quiet life.

Good luck and I think it is very kind of you to take him in.
I would love to see some pictures of him and your Raggies


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. It has been very useful information. We picked up cat on Monday night from the cattery, he has been there six weeks now. He is feel very sorry for himself and looks very unkempt. He is black and white bib but he looks grey as he looks like he has dandruff. I have groomed him twice, which he loves and looks better already. Should I try to bath him to help his coat. He has been prescribed Vidalta. We didnt know about this and it will cost 24.00 a month, is there away to get these cheaper? Will he have to take these forever, I am presuming so.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Bathing him may stress him out. You could get some pet wipes 
Pinky Pawz | Pet Products For Your Cats and Dogs - 50 pH Balanced Large Cleansing Pet Wipes - (Powered by CubeCart)
Or dilute some baby shampoo in warm water and use an old flannel, rinse it in the diluted shampoo and gently wipe the cat over. Make sure you squeeze as much water out of the flannel before wiping the cat over with it.

Try him on some boneless sardines in a little oil (or tomato sauce!) as a little treat once a week.

Not sure about the tablets - have you tried Vet Medic online?

Do post a photo.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

He's hyperthyroid if he's on Vidalta and yes he will have to be on these for life. Very important to control this condition. It would be a good idea to obtain his veterinary records as well or have them transferred to your own vets.

You could ask your vet for a prescription and buy the tablets online. I'm sure it's cheaper this way though not sure by how much.

Hope he's settling in well, poor boy!


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

If you have been asked to look after this cat - and well done for taking the old lad on, by the way! - would the cat's original owner contribute to his ongoing care? If he was on lifetime meds without your knowledge, it's a bit unfair to have asked you to take on the cat without mentioning this. I'd be tempted to ask the owner to pay for the meds - or at least contribute.

Hope the old boy is settling in with you.


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have changed his details to our adress. He is actually settling in very well much better than we thought. Loves been able to get back in a garden after six weeks in a concrete cage with no love and affection. We have found out that he is 13 years old. Tablets he dislikes but II am getting used to giving him them now. Apparently it was hit and miss before and has not been taking them properly for a while.

My local vets charge just under 24.00 for 30 15mg Vidalta tablets. I have found them online for just under 16.00 for the same via Viovet. Quite a saving. As they know the situation maybe they will be more willing to let me have a prescription.

I will try and gets pics up later.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

well done to you for rescuing this old boy....well actually not so old after all eh? I would consider an operation to remove the affected thyroid at this age....the cost of the tablets is one thing, but you will also need a T4 and regular blood panel every 6 months so that is another couple of £100 per year to consider.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done for your kindness
We have 3 cats and 2 of them are aged 14+ but still very active and loving,though 1 of them has tummy problems
We have had them both,for 14 yrs

We also have a dog ,Buster ,14who has dementia-having lost our other dog ,Lulu ,6 mths ago
We got Busters Aktivait tablets from Viovet too at quite a big saving
Sending you BIG HUGS and also more big thanks for being so caring 
Maureen


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

FELIX (THE NEW CAT)









ARCHY









TINKERBELLE


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

We picked Felix up from the cattery on the 11th July, he was in a sorry state but now after a month he seems very happy and his coat has gone from grey to black and quite glossy. Unfortunately his owner died last week. As he is on tablets Vidalta and needs blood tests every six months. I took him to the vets last week and said I was concerned of the ongoing costs of treatment. The vet said not to worry as the cat was well provided for in the will. It has now transpired that the cat was not in the will. Quite frankly I am amazed with this as the owner was devoted to him. Any ideas what to do now. I did not know the cat was on tablets etc when I said I would look after him. I don't think I would have done so if I knew. The vet said at best he would have eighteen months left. I am gutted with this and don't know what to do. So what I thought was a good turn has turned out to be nothing but heartache. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. I am going to have to tell the vets and they will be stunned for sure.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Could you approach the beneficiaries of the will and explain the situation  perhaps they would be willing to help with the costs of Felixs ongoing care?


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tried that not interested. I have been poorly treated i think.the vet has said they will let me have the tablets at cost and not to bother with blood tests. even so it is an expense I did not think I would have. there is money left to matter of charities, doctors, nurses etc but not to the cat. i just don't understand it as the cat was her life.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

It does sound odd, but perhaps an oversight - she maybe assumed she would outlive her cat?

This might be cheeky, as I know nothing of your circumstances, but you mentioned in an earlier post that you could get the tablets online for £16.00 per month? That's not a lot of money. I agree that you may be feeling a bit aggrieved, but you have done a great thing by taking this cat on and giving him a chance at a longer life. Can you not just pay for the pills ... ?


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

At the moment thats the plan. I have asked the what is the cost of the tablets at cost, not got back to me yet. I don't want to move him again as he seems quite settled and its not his fault. i am going to find it a bit difficult though.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Shimacat said:


> If you have been asked to look after this cat - and well done for taking the old lad on, by the way! - would the cat's original owner contribute to his ongoing care? If he was on lifetime meds without your knowledge, it's a bit unfair to have asked you to take on the cat without mentioning this. I'd be tempted to ask the owner to pay for the meds - or at least contribute.
> 
> Hope the old boy is settling in with you.


The original owner had to be taken in to long term care which was why he was at a rescue?

To OP, think you are doing a marvelous thing! I'm sure he will repay you with lots of love, which the oldies have plenty of! Looking forward to the updates on his progress xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

bluebindy123 said:


> We picked Felix up from the cattery on the 11th July, he was in a sorry state but now after a month he seems very happy and his coat has gone from grey to black and quite glossy. Unfortunately his owner died last week. As he is on tablets Vidalta and needs blood tests every six months. I took him to the vets last week and said I was concerned of the ongoing costs of treatment. The vet said not to worry as the cat was well provided for in the will. It has now transpired that the cat was not in the will. Quite frankly I am amazed with this as the owner was devoted to him. Any ideas what to do now. I did not know the cat was on tablets etc when I said I would look after him. I don't think I would have done so if I knew. The vet said at best he would have eighteen months left. I am gutted with this and don't know what to do. So what I thought was a good turn has turned out to be nothing but heartache. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. I am going to have to tell the vets and they will be stunned for sure.


Sorry to hear this, I really am. I can understand if you do't have the means to provide all the care when you have been reassured that there would be money for him. I do think we need to remember though that many people in their old age may not be in a fit state of mind to write a will to include a pet, or it may come as a very unforseen incident.


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Unfortunately he was in the original will but it has been changed. She may have been old but I think she was more frightened. Lets just say money has been spent inappropriately by someone outside the family.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

What a terrible shame.


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the found the Vidalta online for 13.50 delivered, a great price. The presciption costs for three months will be 6.50. Bit peeved with prescriptions costs as they never used to charge for them. Would it be worth contacting any animal charities who would be willing to do the prescription for free? Not the tablets obviously just the prescription.


----------

